# disable seat switch on craftsman rider mower



## missing (Oct 21, 2006)

how hard is it to disable the switch under the seat on a craftsman rider mower. the seat is old, rusted, and cracked and sticks if you dont weigh enough to sit is down. and i am tired of having to jiggle the seat to get it started. thanks


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

deleted


----------



## missing (Oct 21, 2006)

Ok, do you have a source for a replacement seat for this type of riding mower. 

thanks


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

deleted


----------



## missing (Oct 21, 2006)

*here is the model and serial*

i guess a little more info would make it easier than guess work. 


Craftsman II Model I/C Gold

model 917257631

ser. 070594E 008025

Briggs & Stratton

model 28m707
type 0137-01
13 hp
9406244b

location, sunny san antonio, tx
thanks


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

deleted


----------



## missing (Oct 21, 2006)

*thanks for the seat tip*

Thanks, yeah the cost of the seat at sears is more than i paid for the mower. The seat is rotted all the way thru. the frame appears to be intact. i have not taken it apart yet, because it will be a one time deal. take it apart and it is apart and heading to the trash pile. humpty dumpty could not put this one back together. the reason i wanted to disable the seat switch, is to modify and attach another seat that is not so expensive to the tractor. might not be as cushiony but it is a seat none the less. i appreciate the info.


----------

